# Jimmy Page Today



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Where my picture go ?????


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Where's the Les Paul?

:bow:


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

He's come a long way...........


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Apparently sprained a finger so they postponed the show by a month. Or at least that's what I read on the elevator yesterday.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i heard he broke it- but you cant believe anything on the innernet these days....
he broke a finger in the mid seventies right before one of the big tours, and apparently played anyway.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

fraser said:


> i heard he broke it- but you cant believe anything on the innernet these days....
> he broke a finger in the mid seventies right before one of the big tours, and apparently played anyway.


I believe his hand was caught in a subway door right before filming TSRTS.

It wouldn't surprise me if they just needed more time to prepare. Has Page been playing lately? I've heard some live Page that was so bad and sloppy it sounded like me trying to play Jimmy Page!

TG


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> I've heard some live Page that was so bad and sloppy it sounded like me trying to play Jimmy Page!


Or Ace Frehley on a good day... budum bum chhhh.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

> It wouldn't surprise me if they just needed more time to prepare. Has Page been playing lately? I've heard some live Page that was so bad and sloppy it sounded like me trying to play Jimmy Page!


im pretty sure he plays a fair bit still, but he was never just a straight up electric guitarist- all of his playing seems sloppy to a degree with zeppelin, but you could always tell that he was not the kinda guy who sat for hours perfecting his technique- more of a tune writing, producing, studio sitting in multi-instrumentalist who got wasted a lot. he spent a lot of time learning strange instruments and tunings and still does ill bet. his status as an electric guitarist was merely inflated by zeppelins huge popularity.
im not really a zeppelin fan, i like roy harper- he was the guy waving a rubber gorilla from the side of the stage at zeppelin shows. his album "stormcock" sends shivers up my spine. jimmy does some playing on that album, i believe he produced it as well. i went to see the tea party once at the hideaway in st.kitts- roy harper opened for them- i was stunned to see him there.


----------



## djem (Sep 14, 2006)

I was wondering when he'd stop painting his hair jet black. Looks like he has lost a few lbs. as well.

One of my favorite players. Very influential.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

fraser said:


> im pretty sure he plays a fair bit still, but he was never just a straight up electric guitarist- all of his playing seems sloppy to a degree with zeppelin, but you could always tell that he was not the kinda guy who sat for hours perfecting his technique- more of a tune writing, producing, studio sitting in multi-instrumentalist who got wasted a lot. he spent a lot of time learning strange instruments and tunings and still does ill bet. his status as an electric guitarist was merely inflated by zeppelins huge popularity.
> im not really a zeppelin fan, i like roy harper- he was the guy waving a rubber gorilla from the side of the stage at zeppelin shows. his album "stormcock" sends shivers up my spine. jimmy does some playing on that album, i believe he produced it as well. i went to see the tea party once at the hideaway in st.kitts- roy harper opened for them- i was stunned to see him there.


I'll be sure to check out Roy Harper and give him a listen. But....StormCOCK? C'mon. Did he just want an album name that could easily be googled? lol


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

> I'll be sure to check out Roy Harper and give him a listen. But....StormCOCK? C'mon. Did he just want an album name that could easily be googled? lol



lol yeah- but these are limeys:smile:
they also have poppycocks, and cockspur, and guys named richard that they call dick.

heres a stormcock tho-
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mistle_Thrush

"The male sings its loud melodious song from a tree, rooftop or other elevated perch, often during bad weather or at night, and starting relatively early in the spring — hence the Mistle Thrush's old name of "Stormcock".

when thought of that way- its pretty cool.

you can check the album out here- in the upper left corner click on mp3 beside the song titles
https://secure.royharper.co.uk/shop/product_info.php?products_id=7


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

fraser said:


> lol yeah- but these are limeys:smile:
> they also have poppycocks, and cockspur, and guys named richard that they call dick.
> 
> heres a stormcock tho-
> ...


That settles it then. I am a Stormcock!!


----------

